# Palomar Challenge Saturday June 25th.



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

A fantastic, scenic ride in San Diego county's back country. Ride distances from 24 to 62 miles. Hillclimb challenge too up the East Grade of Palomar. All pre registered riders get free timing. Trophy to the first male and female up the mountain. Ride fee includes short sleeve tech event shirt, well stocked rest stops and finisher medal. Optional lunch at the Henshaw Grill to top off a great day.
More details here: http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm


----------



## hept (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice ride


----------

